# Tera sollte man sich mal geben...



## Tori (19. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute

Nachdem SWTOR auch mal nur wieder standardkost ist und mich nicht halten konnte hab ich mich auf die Suche gemacht und habe mir Tera nochml angeschaut.
Ich find ja diese Hamster, Bären oder was auch immer (Popori) etwas zu schräg und die halbnackten Mäddels bisschen peinlich warscheinlich weil ich schon aus der pupertät raus bin  
das war dann wohl der Grund warum ich das Game wieder vergessen habe nachdem ich mitte 2011 mal drübergestolpert war...

Nun hab ich mir die Zeit genommen das Spiel mal genauer anzusehen und wenn man das obengenannte wegdenkt, sich die offizielle Seite durchliest und ein paar Videos schaut erkennt man 
das hiner dem Game ein ganz solides MMO steckt dessen Landschaften Figuren und Animationen extrem schön gemacht sind.

Was mir speziell aufgefallen ist und für mich als Handwerker sehr wichtig ist ist die Tatsache für Berufefreaks und Sammler extrem viel gemacht wird wie das Kombinieren von Gegenständen Link schon das alleine das macht das Spiel interessant... 
Das Politiksystem Link oder halt das Lagerfeuer Link sehe ich als intressante möglichkeit auf dem Weg zur Weltherrschaft =

Das es Zur zeit noch keine Raids gibt sehe ich etwas kritisch aber mir würden 5er Instanzen durchaus reichen wenn diese anspruchsvoll genug sind.

Sicher werden mich jetz einige als Fanboy flamen oder sagen das der Vergleich mit Ultima Online bisschen zu übertrieben ist (in hinblick auf die Kombimöglichkeit un dessen vielfalt und nicht zuletzt das Glücksprinzip)
Aber wer sich noch nicht über das Game informiert hat sollte sich die Zeit viellicht nehmen.


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2012)

Tori schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Blablablaaaaablablabala blabaaaaabalaaaabb baaaal balabalabab Blablablaaaaablablabala blabaaaaabalaaaabb baaaal balabalababBlablablaaaaablablabala blabaaaaabalaaaabb baaaal balabalabab
> Blablablaaaaablablabala blabaaaaabalaaaabb baaaal balabalababBlablablaaaaablablabala blabaaaaabalaaaabb baaaal balabalabab
> ...





Tori schrieb:


> Sicher werden mich jetz einige als Fanboy flamen oder sagen das der Vergleich mit Ultima Online bisschen zu übertrieben ist (in hinblick auf die Kombimöglichkeit un dessen vielfalt und nicht zuletzt das Glücksprinzip)
> Aber wer sich noch nicht über das Game informiert hat sollte sich die Zeit viellicht nehmen.



Als Fanboy nicht, eher als standart spieler der auf jedes mmo blindlinks aufspringt es mithyped bis er es gespielt hat, dann fallen lässt als enttäuschung abstempelt und sich das nächste ausschaut, (in deinem fall dann wohl Guildwars 2 nach Tera).

Was willst du uns mit diesem sinnlosem thread nun sagen? Das du Endlich den MMO Heiland gefunden hast und der Aller aller erste bist der uns die frohe Botschaft verkündet? 


Das Spiel ist btw in Japan/Fernost ziemlich auf die "backen" gefallen.. just saying.


Aber der Hype wird wohl auch hier (wie bei swtor und anderen) nicht zu verhindern sein ..

(Merkt man das mit diese Mmo Mitläufer auf die nerven gehen?)


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Januar 2012)

Ruhig mit den jungen Pferden, Jungs & Mädels. 

Ich bin auch mal auf Tera gespannt. Die Videos, die es aber schon vor einer Weile gab, sahen (bis auf den japanischen Manga-Style) recht interessant aus. Vorallem das Crafting-, Politik- und Kampfsystem haben mich interessiert.

Mal schauen, was es bringt.


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2012)

Es sieht in der Tat interessant aus, leider war in Korea besonders das PvP enttäuschend. Spaß hatte das free targetting dennoch gemacht und hat sich alleine dadurch etwas von anderen mmo's abgehoben (allerdings sollte man auch hier wie bei allen mmo's nicht die Erlösung erwarten)  ..danach sucht man btw vergeblich in mmo's  .. wieso können sich die leute nicht einfach eins aussuchen das ihnen von der story gefällt und dabei bleiben anstelle von mmo zu  mmo zu springen ?

Mein problem an der Sache im speziellem ist halt das man so die server zuerst überfüllt (und gleichzeitig die anderen spiele von denen man zuletzt kommt ..also swtor) dadurch leert. Bis man dann auch mit dem neuem mmo aufhört. Sicher das ist ein Zirkulierender Prozess und bedarf wohl eher einem eigenem Thema.


----------



## floppydrive (19. Januar 2012)

Tera wird gehyped und genauso auf den Arsch fallen wie andere MMORPG's die nicht für den westlichen Markt sind, es ist ganz nett mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## odinxd (19. Januar 2012)

Nunja so stark wird Tera nicht gehyped, ganz im Gegenteil ich finde man liest sehr selten darüber, nun seit kurzer Zeit häuft es sich wieder, da der Release Termin näher rückt und auch Betas bald wieder losgehen sollen. Ich bin auch mal sehr gespannt auf das Game, angucken kann mans ja mal, bleibe aber wohl trotzdem bei SWTOR  

P.S. im Forum gibts nen Extra Tera Thread. Dieser hier könnte doch gern verschoben werden.


----------



## Tori (19. Januar 2012)

Syane schrieb:


> Als Fanboy nicht, eher als standart spieler der auf jedes mmo blindlinks aufspringt es mithyped bis er es gespielt hat, dann fallen lässt als enttäuschung abstempelt und sich das nächste ausschaut, (in deinem fall dann wohl Guildwars 2 nach Tera).
> 
> Was willst du uns mit diesem sinnlosem thread nun sagen? Das du Endlich den MMO Heiland gefunden hast und der Aller aller erste bist der uns die frohe Botschaft verkündet?
> 
> ...



Ist es die Anonymität des Internets, das du mir gleich dumm kommst oder hast du sonst ein Problem wie kommst du darauf das ich ein ein Standartspieler bin der "blindlings" überal draufspringt ? Klar spiel ich neue Spiele an und wenns nix ist dann kündige ich wieder ist doch normal oder hat du einen Account bei jedem Spiel aus mitleid mit den Entwicklern ?
Ich hab Swtor und Rift nicht als enttäuschung abgestempfelt und ich habe niemandem befohlen das er die Spiele nicht spielen darf oder sie scheisse finden soll. Sie sind nun einfach für mich ungeeignet weil ich etws anderes suche als WoW und es kann mir keiner sagen das die beiden nicht die WOW Standartschiene fahren.

Was ich suche ist ein Spiel mit Glückomponente wie halt bei UO dies motiviert mich zum 1'22474x in dieselbe Instanz zu gehen das es doch sein könnte das ich beim 1'22475 mal das ultimative Item zusammengebaut bekomme.
Ok bisschen übertrieben vielleicht aber ich finde halt nichts öder als Bosse zu legen ohne das ich die chance habe meinen Char zu verbessern und darum geht es jedem nun einfach mal also suche ich das etwas andere Game ich habe nie behaubtet das Tera der MMO-Jesus ist aber es gibt bestimmt viele Berufefreaks Farmer und optimierer die die Glückskomponente im Spiel mögen.
Ich möchte das Spiel nicht vor release irgendwie Hypen ich wollte mit meinem Thread sagen...

"Hey hab was von Tera gelesen und fand es nett schaus dir an" der Thread richtet sich eher an Leute die noch nie was davon gehört haben...


----------



## Thjodrerir (19. Januar 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Tera wird gehyped und genauso auf den Arsch fallen wie andere MMORPG's die nicht für den westlichen Markt sind, es ist ganz nett mehr aber auch nicht.



/sign

Persönlich denke ich, dass Tera im westlichen Markt ein Flop wird, denn das gesamte Setting des Spiels ist nicht
für unseren Markt konzipiert. Auch wenn es neue Spielmechaniken bieten soll, wurde dies uns schon von anderen,
aus Asien stamenden MMOs, versprochen. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür wäre Aion und wie man sieht klappt es zur-
zeit bei denen auch nicht so gut.


----------



## Aleot (20. Januar 2012)

Ich werds mir wohl auch geben. Sieht schon lecker aus und die Features klingen interessant genug und da ich im Bereich MMOs momentan nicht in festen Händen bin (Ja mich hat SWTOR auch enttäuscht)ist Tera definitv ein Kanditat zum reinschauen.


----------



## Kizna (22. Januar 2012)

Thjodrerir schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Persönlich denke ich, dass Tera im westlichen Markt ein Flop wird, denn das gesamte Setting des Spiels ist nicht
> für unseren Markt konzipiert. Auch wenn es neue Spielmechaniken bieten soll, wurde dies uns schon von anderen,
> ...



Es ist gibt Unterschiede zwischen Versprechen und Beweisen. Das Politik- und Kampfsystem ist tatsächlich mal recht interessant. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Tera ein großartiger Überflieger wird, aber es wird auch hier seine Fans finden. Zudem sind neue Impulse immer gut. Am Ende werden die funktionierenden Mechaniken kopiert und in ein anderes Spiel eingesetzt.

Ich persöhnliche werde Tera antesten. Zu einem mag ich meine Charaktere in hautengen Plattenrüstungen zu sehen und zum anderen ist der Releasetermin mit Anfang Mai recht gut gewählt. GW2 noch nicht in Sicht und alles andere kommt frühestens Ende des Jahres.


----------



## Mikehoof (25. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mich auch mit Tera beschäftigt  aber ich kann letztlich keinen Grund finden warum ich Tera spielen sollte und nicht Aion Free-2-play.   Die Grafik sieht nicht viel besser aus und ist in ähnlichem Stil und anscheinend hat es gerade für Leute die PvP gerne spielen echt nicht viel zu bieten. Das einzige was bliebe wäre die Steuerung aber ob das nun wirklich langt um viele Leute zu locken? Das Umfeld bzw. das Datum ist für einen Release meiner Meinung nach auch sehr schlecht. Aion wird vorher Free2-play, SWTOR hat seine Fans, Secret World erscheint zum fast gleichen Zeitpunkt und GW2 geht dann schon bald in die Beta.

Letztes Jahr zum Asien Release hätte ich es sicher angestestet aber nun ist es bei mir nicht mehr auf der Liste.


----------



## BaddaBumm (29. Januar 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch mit Tera beschäftigt  aber ich kann letztlich keinen Grund finden warum ich Tera spielen sollte und nicht Aion Free-2-play.   Die Grafik sieht nicht viel besser aus und ist in ähnlichem Stil und anscheinend hat es gerade für Leute die PvP gerne spielen echt nicht viel zu bieten. Das einzige was bliebe wäre die Steuerung aber ob das nun wirklich langt um viele Leute zu locken? Das Umfeld bzw. das Datum ist für einen Release meiner Meinung nach auch sehr schlecht. Aion wird vorher Free2-play, SWTOR hat seine Fans, Secret World erscheint zum fast gleichen Zeitpunkt und GW2 geht dann schon bald in die Beta.
> 
> Letztes Jahr zum Asien Release hätte ich es sicher angestestet aber nun ist es bei mir nicht mehr auf der Liste.




Das dachte ich mir auch gerade.


TSW soll/will Ende April bzw. Anfang Mai releasen. Aion geht Ende Februar aufs F2P-System über und Firefall soll auch noch vor dem Sommerloch fertig sein. 

Außerdem ist es ja auch nicht so, dass es nicht schon einige MMOs mit aktivem Kampfsystem geben würde.
Gut, Tera ist vom PvP-Aspekt die erste Nullnummer (mangels Full-Loot bzw. fehlendem Siegesystem und dank Battlegrounds bzw. PvP-Equip) die mit aktivem Kampfsystem auf Mainstream-PvP setzt, allerdings wage ich zu bezweifeln ob das als guter Kaufgrund angesehen werden kann.

Außerdem soll das Craftingsystem komplett für den Arsch sein - ob das stimmt kann ich nicht sagen, da das Beta-WE letztes Jahr zu kurz war um das wirklich richtig antesten zu können.


----------



## Davinho1 (23. Februar 2012)

Alter Schwede ist das Endgame gut!
Ich schaue gerade nen Live-Stream. Das ist schon mit dem neuen Patch, oder?
Die Instanzen sehen so toll aus - also die eine Instanz, die im Tempel ist. Die Bossfights auch sehr stark!

http://www.twitch.tv/steparu
http://www.twitch.tv/alleriya


----------



## myxir21 (23. Februar 2012)

nein glaube nicht, weil der Steparu Typ ist noch immer lvl 58 (Patch geht bis 60)


----------



## Davinho1 (23. Februar 2012)

Ok danke^^


----------



## Argap (26. Februar 2012)

Tera ist ein scheiss "Pay to Win Asia Grinder" !

WOOOOHHT ?!

Wie komme ich zu dieser Aussage ?

Begeistert war ich von der Promo(aka Beta), den Videos und den Live Streams.
Hui da kommt ja was nettes ...

Dann kam dieser Artikel :
http://tera.onlinewelten.com/articles,id728,0,itemverbesserung_tera.html


Dann dieses Video :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_ttDkNzfA4&list=UUQ1IDIHtjpuNBB88bNqTbGA&index=7&feature=plcp


Leider will Frogster ja , wenn auch indirekt, InGame Gold verkaufen. 
("chronoscrolls" glaube ich heissen die Dinger)

Das wars für mich mit Tera. Ich bin da von R.o.M ein gebranntes Kind.
Diese "fehlschlagen" stellschrauben finde ich ziemlich zum kotzen.

Wie seht ihr das ?
Gibt es irgendwo (gerne englische) infos über das Aufwerten system ? 
In Korea läuft das Spiel ja schon ein Jahr.

Bitte sagt mir das Tera eben kein scheiss  pay2win asia grinder wird.


----------



## KunQ (28. Februar 2012)

Der Artikel ist schon seit über einem Jahr da, seit das Game ca. released wurde.

Dann das mit den Chronoschriftrollen ist wie bei Eve und das ist auch ein gutes System, kein Plan wo du darin eine Abzocke siehst? Nur weil die Upgrade 130k Gold kosten? Klar erschreckt unwissende, aber ich hab in der Beta mit meinem 22er schon über 500k Gold 

Es gibt noch kein Kupfer, Silber, Gold System sondern nur Gold, das andere System kommt beim Release raus (wo man dann auch bis 60 Leveln kann und Raids etc.)
Dann sind 10000 Gold nur noch 1 Gold 00 Silver 00 Kupfer... also die[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] 33Gold 06 Silber 50 Kupfer. WoW, echt Teuer  Muss man sofort Mass &#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364; ins Spiel stecken, Leute erstmal richtig Recherchieren bevor man weint  Frogster hat nicht wirklich viel Macht bei dem Game, weil das von Bluehole / ENMasse entwickelt wird. Frogster ist nur für die Lokalisierung und der vertrieb zuständig. Haben die auch schon paar mal gesagt gehabt, wo es bekannt wurde, das die es nach Europa bringen.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Und noch was zum Aufwertungssystem, es gibt auch Items die kann man nicht aufwerten sind aber gleich gut mit aufgewerteten Items, nur weiß ich grad net wo man sowelche her bekommt. (Alleriya von VII- DE Gilde) rennt damit z.b. in Korea aufn Server rum.)[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
Und Alleriya kann man auch, wenn er Streamt, fragen stellen (Der ist Deutscher, redet aber Englisch). Du kannst Ihm die auf Deutsch stellen, falls dein Englisch nicht so gut ist, Problem ist dann nur, das er nur auf Englisch antwortet [/font]


----------



## La Saint (14. März 2012)

Syane schrieb:


> Aber der Hype wird wohl auch hier (wie bei swtor und anderen) nicht zu verhindern sein ..
> (Merkt man das mit diese Mmo Mitläufer auf die nerven gehen?)


Um mal ein einheimisches Sprichwort zu gebrauchen: Du pinkelst hier ganz eindeutig den falschen Baum an.

Es ist nicht der MMORPG-Spieler, der diesen Hype erzeugt, es sind die Hersteller und ihre "Vasallen", sprich die Medien (Spielezeitschriften, Online-Portale, Fansites usw.). Im Gegenteil. Der Spieler ist die Zielgruppe des Hypes und damit das Opfer.

Schon seit Jahren ist es so, daß ein Spiel seine meisten Spieler bei Release hat. Innerhalb der ersten 8 Wochen muß der Hersteller seine Kosten und den geplanten Gewinn eingefahren haben, oder es wird ein Flop. Was anschließend kommt, ist nur noch das Taschengeld, dass man der Vollständigkeit mitnimmt, auf das man bei Bedarf aber auch jederzeit verzichten kann.

Damit genau dieser Ablauf eintritt, geben die Hersteller in der Regel mehr Geld für Werbung als für den Support aus. Dann haben wir auf einmal wieder einen neuen WoW-Killer, und die Spielezeitschriften vergeben eine Wertung von 98% für ein Spiel, das sie noch nicht einmal getestet haben. Ich verweise in diesem Zusammenhang immer gern auf AoC, wo Funcom die Spielezeitschriftenredakteure und Beta-Tester nicht aus dem Startgebiet herausgelassen hat, was zu der größten Verarschung aller Zeiten in der MMORPG-Branche geführt hat.

Übrigens bin ich auch ein "MMO-Mitläufern", wie du es nennst. Wenn ein neues Spiel herauskommt, dann spiele ich es bis es für mich ausgelutscht ist. Das tritt je nach Spiel mal früher, mal später ein. Auf dem Weg dorthin nehme ich dann auch kein Blatt vor den Mund, vergleiche das Spiel mit der Konkurrenz und wenn es irgendwo patzt, dann nehme ich mir auch die Freiheit den Finger in die Wunde zu stecken und darin herumzubohren. 

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Davinho1 (19. März 2012)

Jetzt, wo ich es noch etwas mehr und intensiver getestet habe, muss ich sagen, dass Tera das beste Spiel aller Zeiten für mich persönlich ist. Noch nie so viel gestaunt und so viel Spaß gehabt bei einem Spiel.


----------



## Xaelle (22. März 2012)

Davinho1 schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo ich es noch etwas mehr und intensiver getestet habe, muss ich sagen, dass Tera das beste Spiel aller Zeiten für mich persönlich ist. Noch nie so viel gestaunt und so viel Spaß gehabt bei einem Spiel.



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen ^^ Hatte zuerst nicht sonderlich große Erwartungen an Tera und hab es so eigentlich relativ ruhig angehen lassen und nicht so euphorisch wie damals mit Aion (was ja dann in die Hose ging ),
aber ich muss leider gestehn... das was ich bisher von Tera habe testen dürfen und gelesen habe, haut mich wirklich um!
Ich kann es kaum erwarten bis der Headstart beginnt und ich endlich los legen kann - was wohl eine sehr harte Zeit wird, da nebenbei noch Prüfungen sind xD *sigh*

Also ich mag meine Mädels ^^v


----------



## Leolost (27. März 2012)

Ich werde mir dieses Testwochenende TERA mal ansehen. ich würde nicht sagen das swtor groß Standartkost war. Im gegnteil hatte ich wärend der Levelphase sehr viel spass gemacht, begleiter+ persönliche Story mit vertonung, war toll. Zugegeben hatte ich lange zeit das gefühl ein singleplayer spiel zu spielen, dafür war es allerdings gut. Auch hat es mich länger begeistert als Aion zum start Startrek oder auch Rift.
Leider ließ die Motivation nach der Levelphase recht schnell nach, wengistens bei mir. Der erste Twink hat ebenfalls nicht mehr so viel Spass gemacht, immerhin waren die Nebenquests identisch. Das die Kernelemente bei swtor sich nicht vom Standart unterscheiden trägt sicher dazu bei das ich mein Abbo inzwischen nur noch auslaufen lasse. Ich weiss aber nicht wie viel "neues" ich von Tera erwarten kann. immerhin scheinen heiler/tank/dd gesetzt zu sein, damit auch typische elemente in instanzen. 
Die Berichte über das Kampfsystem von Tera lassen mich aufhorchen, die Aussicht actionreiche Kämpfe sind durchaus motivierend. Doch sollte auch bei Aion das Kampfsystem Actionreicher sein, war es allerdings kaum, dafür in der anfangsphase gerade im pvp recht unbalanced. Unreal 3 Engin in einem MMO macht sicher auch was her. Ich erhoffe mir aber zugegeben nicht viel von Guildwars 2 und auch nicht von Tera. Da für Guildwars 2 auch keine abbo gebühren anfallen spricht nichts dagegen Tera anzutesten, denn für 2 Spiele zahlen will ich nicht.

Ich muss aber zugeben nach Aion, Rift, SWTOR, Star-tek online . Erwarte ich nicht mehr so viel, von den neuen MMOS wenn es ein paar monate spass macht ist es schon gut. Das mich ein MMO nochmal 3 Jahre+ bindet... große Frage.#
Ich werde es mir dieses betawochenende jedenfalls ansehen.


----------



## Klos1 (30. April 2012)

Syane schrieb:


> Es sieht in der Tat interessant aus, leider war in Korea besonders das PvP enttäuschend. Spaß hatte das free targetting dennoch gemacht und hat sich alleine dadurch etwas von anderen mmo's abgehoben (allerdings sollte man auch hier wie bei allen mmo's nicht die Erlösung erwarten) ..danach sucht man btw vergeblich in mmo's .. wieso können sich die leute nicht einfach eins aussuchen das ihnen von der story gefällt und dabei bleiben anstelle von mmo zu mmo zu springen ?
> 
> Mein problem an der Sache im speziellem ist halt das man so die server zuerst überfüllt (und gleichzeitig die anderen spiele von denen man zuletzt kommt ..also swtor) dadurch leert. Bis man dann auch mit dem neuem mmo aufhört. Sicher das ist ein Zirkulierender Prozess und bedarf wohl eher einem eigenem Thema.



Was ist denn das Problem mit Leuten, die von MMO's zu MMO's hüpfen und überhaupt, was geht es dich an, wenn jemand von MMO zu MMO hüpft? Ich spiele halt ein Spiel so lange, wie es mir Spass bringt. Bei den letzten Neuerscheinungen war das in aller Regel nicht sehr lange. Ist halt so. Wenn dann ein neues da ist, schau ich mir das an und spiele es wiederum so lange, wie es mir Spass macht. Oder wechsel wieder zum Vorgänger, wenn der mir besser gefallen hat. Grundsätzlich kauf ich mir aber so gut wie jedes MMO, weil ich neugierig bin und es mir leisten kann. Ob ich damit jetzt zu den Leuten gehöre, die für Unausgewogenheit bei den Servern sorgen, ist mir Rille. Ich hab die Produkte gekauft und nutze sie somit zurecht nach Belieben. Die Auslastung der Server ist Problem des Betreibers und nicht meines. In der Regel gilt aber, wenn man gut abliefert, dann hat man auch eine gewisse Fanbase, die nach einer gewissen Anlaufphase zuverlässig eine ausreichende Menge an Servern befüllt. Liefert man nicht gut ab, hat man zurecht leere Server. So einfach ist das nun mal.


----------



## Hideyasu (5. Mai 2012)

Das mit dem Hype ist immer so eine Sache. Bei Tera sind jetzt 2 Tage seit Release vergangen und die Buffed Hauptseite quillt nicht gerade über mit Artikeln etc. 

Wenn ich mich da noch an den Start von SWTOR erinnere (ist ja nicht so lange her  ) waren 11 von 13 Beiträgen über SWTOR und alles was man hier und auf anderen Computec Medien gelesen hat war SWTOR, SWTOR und nochmal SWTOR. Wahrscheinlich lags auch daran das die halbe Buffed Redaktion auf den SWTOR Zug aufgesprungen ist. Rift hatte ja eine ähnlichen mediellen Start hier, doch bei Tera gibts atm gerade mal einen Post der sich mit dem Release beschäftigt.

Bei Tera gillt allerdings das gleiche wie bei anderen neuen MMO's abwarten und Tee trinken oder selber testen.


----------



## Paldano (5. Mai 2012)

Ich muss sagen, habe Tera jetzt zwei Tage gespielt bin lvl 25 und finde es bereits recht langweilig leider . Die erste Ini ist beim Erstenmal noch ganz nett aber nach dem Zweitenmal schon total öde. Das Kampsystem ist auch nix anders als linksclick, rechtsclick, leertaste. Da war mit das in GW 2 mit aktivem Ausweichen lieber. Questen sind wirklich 08/15 kann mich jetzt an kein highlight erinnern. Auch ist das Kampfsystem nach ner Zeit einfach nur nervig und nicht lustig.

Schade ich hätte gern länger Tera gespielt aber für mich scheint es nix zu sein, habe mir ja dank der 5 Euro pre order dann ca. 30 Euro gespart. 
Hoffe euch macht es Spass ich warte nun auf TSW (hoffe das wird was) oder sonst GW2 welches mich schon am ersten Wochenende fast 20 Stunden gefesselt hat.


----------



## myadictivo (5. Mai 2012)

Syane schrieb:


> wieso können sich die leute nicht einfach eins aussuchen das ihnen von der story gefällt und dabei bleiben anstelle von mmo zu mmo zu springen ?
> 
> Mein problem an der Sache im speziellem ist halt das man so die server zuerst überfüllt (und gleichzeitig die anderen spiele von denen man zuletzt kommt ..also swtor) dadurch leert. Bis man dann auch mit dem neuem mmo aufhört. Sicher das ist ein Zirkulierender Prozess und bedarf wohl eher einem eigenem Thema.



genau das machen viele doch ? wie soll man sich denn ein spiel ausgucken ohne es gespielt zu haben..und wenn man ein anderes spiel verläßt, dann ja nur weil man wohl keinen spass mehr daran hat..das ist alles.
muss ich jetzt mit einem kauf für immer und ewig auf gedeih und verderb bei einem mmorpg bleiben, oder woher nimmst du dir das recht leuten vorzuschreiben wie/was sie zu spielen haben.

mir ist es völlig egal ob server überlaufen oder sich leeren, solange ich spass beim spielen habe. mmorpgs leben halt vom content. und wenn der hersteller das nicht gebacken bekommt beschäftigung anzubieten, bezahl ich doch keine 13 euro im monat.

aktuell swtor. hat mir suuuper viel spass gemacht. 4 monate gezockt, fast 3 chars auf 50. dann kommt 1.2 und macht für meine begriffe ziemlich alles kaputt, was mir vorher spass gemacht hat. also mein abo läuft aus. tera sieht interessant aus. warum soll ich es dann nicht auch anspielen dürfen ? vll einen char uf maxlevel zocken und dann gucken obs mich weiterhin motiviert..und wenn nicht, dann halt nicht..

habs jedenfalls auch auf dem radar. würd es eventuell jetzt sogar "blind" kaufen, allerdings kommt halt in 10 tagen d3..und das wird mich mit sicherheit laaange beschäftigen


----------



## Davinho1 (5. Mai 2012)

Paldano schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, habe Tera jetzt zwei Tage gespielt bin lvl 25 und finde es bereits recht langweilig leider . Die erste Ini ist beim Erstenmal noch ganz nett aber nach dem Zweitenmal schon total öde. Das Kampsystem ist auch nix anders als linksclick, rechtsclick, leertaste. Da war mit das in GW 2 mit aktivem Ausweichen lieber. Questen sind wirklich 08/15 kann mich jetzt an kein highlight erinnern. Auch ist das Kampfsystem nach ner Zeit einfach nur nervig und nicht lustig.
> 
> Schade ich hätte gern länger Tera gespielt aber für mich scheint es nix zu sein, habe mir ja dank der 5 Euro pre order dann ca. 30 Euro gespart.
> Hoffe euch macht es Spass ich warte nun auf TSW (hoffe das wird was) oder sonst GW2 welches mich schon am ersten Wochenende fast 20 Stunden gefesselt hat.




Sowas regt mich total auf. Was erwartest du?! Das ist die ERSTE Instanz im Spiel, die dem Spieler nur ein Gefühl dafür vermitteln soll. Diese Instanz ist auch nur als eine Questinstanz aufgebaut, viel mit Items abfarmen ist hier nicht. Außerdem ist es eine Level 20 Instanz, wenn du da mit 25 reingehst, ist das kein Wunder. Es kommen übrigens noch 20 weitere, mit jeder davon wird es allmählich schwerer und man sollte die Items ein wenig abfarmen, damit die nächsten Aufgaben nicht zu schwer werden. Das Kampfsystem besteht nur aus Maustasten und Leerstasten? Sorry, aber du bist dann wahrhaftig ein schlechter Spieler. Bei mir sind 2 ERWEITERTE Skilleisten voll und ich benutze viele davon aktiv, ohne Leertaste. Level 25 ist bei Tera quasi noch Anfangsgebiet. Hättest dich mal vorher informieren sollen, dass Tera ein Spiel ist, wo man sich Stück für Stück verbessert, mehr Skills bekommt und das Spiel anspruchsvoller und beeindruckender wird. Viele Features kommen gegen Ende, weil Tera genug Endcontent bieten will. DAS IST KEIN GW2, wo man quasi gleich Maxlevel ist und sofort auf die meisten Features zugreifen kann. 

Immer diese GENERELLEN Aussagen über ein Spiel, obwohl man erst 5% vom Spiel gesehen und man eigentliich wissen müsste, dass das Spiel ein anderes Spielkonzept hat.



> Das Kampsystem ist auch nix anders als linksclick, rechtsclick, leertaste.



Da platzt mir ehrlich gesagt der Kragen!


----------



## Paldano (5. Mai 2012)

sorry aber was du schreibst ist lächerlich. Ein schlechter Spieler.... hast mich nie spielen sehen aber gleich erstmal Müll schreiben. Mit nem Mage kannst du sehr wohl mit rechts,links,leertaste ggf. mal mittlere fürs porten spielen. Hab sogar Bosse für fünf Mann damit gekillt die ein lvl über mir waren. Man muss nur aufpassen.

Du magst das Spiel sehr sieht man überall in deinen Kommentaren ist auch legitim und freut mich für dich. Ich persönlich finde es langweilig und da wird auch kein lahmer flame deinerseits weiterhelfen. GW 2 ist man überigends nur dann max lvl wenn man pvp macht pve fängt man ganz normal mit lvl 1 an, soviel dazu.


----------



## Davinho1 (5. Mai 2012)

Paldano schrieb:


> sorry aber was du schreibst ist lächerlich. Ein schlechter Spieler.... hast mich nie spielen sehen aber gleich erstmal Müll schreiben. Mit nem Mage kannst du sehr wohl mit rechts,links,leertaste ggf. mal mittlere fürs porten spielen. Hab sogar Bosse für fünf Mann damit gekillt die ein lvl über mir waren. Man muss nur aufpassen.
> 
> Du magst das Spiel sehr sieht man überall in deinen Kommentaren ist auch legitim und freut mich für dich. Ich persönlich finde es langweilig und da wird auch kein lahmer flame deinerseits weiterhelfen. GW 2 ist man überigends nur dann max lvl wenn man pvp macht pve fängt man ganz normal mit lvl 1 an, soviel dazu.



Nö, ich habe einen 46er Mage gespielt (von meiner Freundin - ich persönlich habe noch einen Zerstörer), also kann ich sehr wohl sagen, dass das, was du schreibst, Unsinn ist  Du KANNST so spielen, aber das ist dann alles andere als gut und *später auch nicht mehr ausreichend*. Immer noch: *Du bist quasi im Anfangsgebiet*. Ich habe auch nichts dagegen, dass du es langweilig findest. Aber du hast bei einigen Sachen geschrieben, dass die quasi generell so sind. Ich hätte auch nichts gesagt, wenn du gemeint hättest: "Ganz beim Anfang vom Spiel habe ich noch wenige Skills und die allererste Übungsinstanz ist einfach, mag da nicht ganz oft reingehen, aber die ist ja ohnehin eigentlich nur für Quests gedacht. Ab der nächsten sieht es vielleicht schon ein wenig anders aus und steigert sich peu a peu. Die allerersten BAMS sind ebenfalls relativ einfach, aber das kann ja auch im späteren Verlauf anders werden. Ich bin zudem auch mehrere Level über diesen BAMS". Das sind übrigens keine Bosse.


Selbst in PvE bei GW2 hast du die meisten Features schon sehr schnell am Anfang. Bei Tera kommen z.B. im Endcontent noch mehrere Arten von Quests, auch dynamische, wie man sie bei GW2 hat. Nur so als Beispiel, ein Beispiel von vielen. Ist halt ein anderes Spielkonzept.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Mai 2012)

Also, ich find das Spiel bisher ganz gut. Das Kampfsystem (spiele Zerstörer) ist jedenfalls das beste, was ich bisher in einem MMO gespielt habe. Weniger toll finde ich den Grafikstil. Halte einfach nichts von Asia-Style.
Und die Quests hätten ruhig auch besser sein können. Das ist bisher nur 08/15. Ist allerdings bei Star Wars, GW2 oder welche Neuerscheinung ich auch immer in letzter Zeit angespielt habe, auch nicht besser. Leider!
Was in Tera bisher aber noch voll mager - um nicht zu sagen, nicht vorhanden - ist, ist das PvP. Ich hoffe, die bauen da recht zeitnah was ein. Denn, was will ich mit einer so tollen Action-Steuerung, wenn ich dann nur Instanzen grinden darf.


----------



## MCHAMMERGEIL (6. Mai 2012)

bisher habe ich außer den echt arg monotonen quests nichts auszusetzen.

das kampfsystem ist top, keine bis nur sehr wenige lags, kaum bugs, gute grafik und flüssige animationen. abwechslungsreiche landschaften und die welt ist generell schon ziemlich groß. die bosskämpfe sind oft einfach goil und erinnern mich locker an single player spiele wie devil may cry

was das pvp angeht hoffe ich auch dass die da noch einiges nachlegen. gute bg´s und arenen wären echt top. aber das open world pvp, sofern man auf einem pvp server ist tröstet ganz gut drüber hinweg. und wäre ja noch das gvg, wobei ich jetzt nicht weiss wie es aussieht.


----------



## FunnyChrissy (8. Mai 2012)

Syane schrieb:


> Als Fanboy nicht, eher als standart spieler der auf jedes mmo blindlinks aufspringt es mithyped bis er es gespielt hat, dann fallen lässt als enttäuschung abstempelt und sich das nächste ausschaut, (in deinem fall dann wohl Guildwars 2 nach Tera).
> 
> Was willst du uns mit diesem sinnlosem thread nun sagen? Das du Endlich den MMO Heiland gefunden hast und der Aller aller erste bist der uns die frohe Botschaft verkündet?
> 
> ...




Ganz ehrlich? Der Sinn dieser Aussage entzieht sich jeglicher Kenntnis. Was zur Hölle sind für dich MMO Mitläufer? Ist es jetzt verboten ein Spiel anzuspielen, für sich selbst zu testen und sich ein EIGENES Urteil zu bilden? Etwas anderes hat der Thread Ersteller nicht getan. Asche auf sein Haupt und ab in die Ecke zum Schämen.
Wie soll ich als MMO Fan feststellen, was mir persönlich liegt und was nicht? Ein Klick auf irgendwelche Bewertungen und dann exakt das tun, was die Masse vorlebt? Ganz ehrlich? Es ist mir total egal was andere denken, umsetzen oder sonst etwas. Hier geht es um meinen Spass und Punkt. 
Was ist schon dabei, wenn er sich jedes MMO mal ansieht und zum nächsten "springt"? Es gibt in meinen Augen kein Gesetz dagegen. Ich habe selbst in letzter Zeit sehr viele MMO angespielt. Beinahe jedes, dass mir halbwegs interessant vorkam. Die meisten haben nach einigen Monaten ihren Reiz verloren, andere haben es etwas länger geschafft. MMOs sind leider zu zeitintensiv, um zwei über Kreuz zu spielen. Mal hier und mal dort aktiv zu sein, schadet niemanden.
Ich bin doch nicht verpflichtet mich Jahre lang an ein MMO zu binden. Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach wir das nach WOW auch so schnell keiner mehr schaffen. Dafür ist dieses MMO einfach zu führend, um wirklich ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu bekommen was den Langzeitfaktor betrifft.
Star Wars war für mich persönlich seid langem etwas ganz neues, obwohl ich gar nicht wirklich auf das Genre an sich abfahre. Aber allein die persönlichen Storys, die vertonten Quests und das Gefühl, wirklich ein Teil der Geschichte zu sein, fesseln mich bis heute. Das macht es mir auch so schwer, auf ein anderes MMO zu wechseln oder mal eine Pause einzulegen. Ich befürchte, dass mir genau dieser Aspekt fehlen wird. Leider bietet Star Wars im Endgame noch nichts wirklich brauchbares. Twinken ist zwar an sich sehr interessant bezüglich der unterschiedlichen Storys. Aber alle anderen Quests bleiben nun mal gleich und irgendwann kenne ich da auch den Text auswendig. 1-2 Twinks mögen noch ganz interessant sein. Aber danach kehrt auch der übliche Durchhänger ein.
Ich habe mir Tera die letzten Tage etwas angesehen und bisher muss ich sagen, es ist etwas komplett neues für mich. Sowohl grafisch als auch vom Spielgefühl her. Die Steuerung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig und stellt am Anfang eine gewisse Hürde da. Hat man sich mal daran gewöhnt, bringt das richtig viel Spass. Ob man mit dem Asia Style leben kann, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Aber eine derart tolle Spielwelt habe ich so schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Die Liebe zum Detail fällt mir hier beosnders auf. Die Atmosphäre ist ganz neu und einfach anders.
Meine Meinung: Fans von MMOs sollten unbedingt mal reinschauen. Reinfall wird es definitiv keiner. Ob es auf Dauer binden kann, wird nur die Zeit zeigen können.

So what - lasst jedem seine Meinung. Ich finde es einfach nicht richtig, jemanden mit der Keule zu kommen, nur weil er von MMO zu MMO "springt". Warum auch nicht? Es tut niemanden weh. Punkt.


----------



## japsee (9. Mai 2012)

bin nun auch endIich in den "genuss" gekommen... nix für mich des game: 
steuerung?! ich find sie fürn arsch, und damit mein ich nun nich "oooooh... man muss sich maI bewegen im kampf"^^ (des mag ich sogar). vieIIeicht wie sovieIes auch gewöhnung?! 
grafik?! ich komm nich in den "genuss" und zock verdammt vieI, wo grafik "funktioniert", und nen neuen rechner dafür hoIen? ne danke... 
dann gibts noch sachen wie: n "bogenschütze" kann wirkIich NUR mim bogen rumbaIIern? oder geht des später auch anders? "schurken" gibts nich? buuuuuuuh^^ 
und wie (kenn ich nur von videos, weis nich obs später anders wird?) haIbnackte mädIs nen schIag mit ne fette streitaxt aushaIten soIIn? (kIar sind soIche games nich "reaIistisch", aber...)
wems taugt, vieI spass dabei... aber für mich is des Ieider nix


----------



## floppydrive (9. Mai 2012)

japsee schrieb:


> haIbnackte mädIs nen schIag mit ne fette streitaxt aushaIten soIIn? (kIar sind soIche games nich "reaIistisch", aber...)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Mai 2012)

japsee schrieb:


> bin nun auch endIich in den "genuss" gekommen... nix für mich des game:
> steuerung?! ich find sie fürn arsch, und damit mein ich nun nich "oooooh... man muss sich maI bewegen im kampf"^^ (des mag ich sogar). vieIIeicht wie sovieIes auch gewöhnung?!
> grafik?! ich komm nich in den "genuss" und zock verdammt vieI, wo grafik "funktioniert", und nen neuen rechner dafür hoIen? ne danke...
> dann gibts noch sachen wie: n "bogenschütze" kann wirkIich NUR mim bogen rumbaIIern? oder geht des später auch anders? "schurken" gibts nich? buuuuuuuh^^
> ...



Komisch, was dich alles stört.  Wenn es so schlimm ist, dass ein halbnacktes Mädel auch Schläge mit der Axt wegsteckt, wie kannst du es dann in anderen Spielen, wie zum Beispiel Wow vereinbaren, dass ein kleiner Gnom nen Drachen
tanken kann?

Gut, der Rest ist Geschmackssache. Ich finde gerade die Steuerung genial und mit das beste, was ich bisher gespielt habe. Vielleicht sogar DIE beste Steuerung in einem MMO. Egal ob nun PvP oder Bosskämpfe, es fetzt einfach.

Was ich dagegen garnicht mag an Tera, sind die Schlauchlevel. Ich hab zwar noch nicht alle Gebiete gesehen, aber was ich bisher sah, war Schlauchlevel der krassesten Sorte. Sowas ist bei mir eigentlich KO-Kriterium.
Ich mag offene Gebiete, so wie in Wow oder GW2.


----------



## Davinho1 (9. Mai 2012)

Du hast auch in Tera offene Gebiete, sogar mehr als bei WoW meiner Meinung nach. Du hast alternative Gebiete, wo du mit der Storyquest nicht hingeführt wirst. Außerdem kannst du auf einem Kontinent zu jedem Gebiet auf der Karte laufen, ohne den Transport zu benutzen. Selbst durch Schwimmen oder Klettern. Kann ich also nicht ganz nachvollziehen, zumal es auch Videos dazu gibt.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Mai 2012)

Ich kann nur die Gebiete beurteilen, welche ich bisher gesehen habe und die sind alle schlauchförmig. Da war nirgendwo eine größere Fläche, wo du jetzt in jede Himmelsrichtung loslaufen kannst, ohne den nächsten Fels oder was auch immer für eine Begrenzung schon vor Augen zu haben. Sie bestanden bisher alle lediglich aus Gängen und hier und da dann eine kleine Fläche. Kein Vergleich also zu Wow bisher. Wenn sich das später noch ändert, soll mir nur recht sein. Bisher fand ich das aber ziemlich ernüchternd.


----------



## Davinho1 (9. Mai 2012)

Du kannst über die Berge klettern oder halt andere Wege finden, das beginnt eigentlich schon mit dem Gebiet nach der Startinsel  ;-) Ich kann es halt nicht nachvollziehen, weil ich die Gebiete erkundet habe und viele Wege finden konnte, um zu anderen Gebieten zu gelangen. Guck mal bei YouTube, da gibt es mehrere Videos. Dass du über ALLE Hindernisse in jede Himmelsrichtung überall hinlaufen kannst, gibt es übrigens selbst im echten Leben nicht respektive ist schwer machbar. Bei Tera allerdings, das sage ich noch mal, gibt es durchaus mehr als diese Schlauchwege - du musst nur ein bisschen mehr die Gegend erkunden. In den nächsten Gebieten kommt die offene Welt in  Tera sogar verstärkt zur Geltung. In welchem Gebiet bist du denn? ich finde, lediglich der obere Teil von Arcadia geht in die Richtung "schlauchartig", da würde ich dir Recht geben. Das ist allerdings, gemessen an der Größe Teras, ein sehr, sehr kleiner Teil. Schau dich einfach mal außerhalb Velikas um, von dort kannst du leicht in ziemlich viele Gebiete gelangen (nur so als Beispiel). Ich glaube, man sollte WoW als ganzes nicht mit einem kleinen Teil Teras vergleichen und voreilig Schlüsse ziehen, denn auch bei WoW gibt es durchaus viele schlauchartige Level. Als Gesamtpaket allerdings und mit mehr Erfahrung über die jeweiligen Gebiete, sieht es schon anders aus.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Mai 2012)

Davinho1 schrieb:


> Du kannst über die Berge klettern oder halt andere Wege finden, das beginnt eigentlich schon mit dem Gebiet nach der Startinsel ;-) Ich kann es halt nicht nachvollziehen, weil ich die Gebiete erkundet habe und viele Wege finden konnte, um zu anderen Gebieten zu gelangen. Guck mal bei YouTube, da gibt es mehrere Videos. Dass du über ALLE Hindernisse in jede Himmelsrichtung überall hinlaufen kannst, gibt es übrigens selbst im echten Leben nicht respektive ist schwer machbar. Bei Tera allerdings, das sage ich noch mal, gibt es durchaus mehr als diese Schlauchwege - du musst nur ein bisschen mehr die Gegend erkunden. In den nächsten Gebieten kommt die offene Welt in Tera sogar verstärkt zur Geltung. In welchem Gebiet bist du denn? ich finde, lediglich der obere Teil von Arcadia geht in die Richtung "schlauchartig", da würde ich dir Recht geben. Das ist allerdings, gemessen an der Größe Teras, ein sehr, sehr kleiner Teil. Schau dich einfach mal außerhalb Velikas um, von dort kannst du leicht in ziemlich viele Gebiete gelangen (nur so als Beispiel). Ich glaube, man sollte WoW als ganzes nicht mit einem kleinen Teil Teras vergleichen und voreilig Schlüsse ziehen, denn auch bei WoW gibt es durchaus viele schlauchartige Level. Als Gesamtpaket allerdings und mit mehr Erfahrung über die jeweiligen Gebiete, sieht es schon anders aus.



Es geht doch nicht darum, ob es Wege in die anderen Gebiete gibt, oder nicht. Natürlich gibt es Wege in die anderen Gebiete. Und ich verlange auch nicht, dass man über alle Hindernisse hinweglaufen kann. Das wäre auch nicht realistisch.
Dennoch gibt es in der echten Welt auch Regionen, wo es eben kaum Hindernisse gibt. Eine rießige Fläche, wo du in jede Himmelsrichtung loslaufen kannst. So wie das Brachland bei Wow. So etwas hab ich in Tera noch nicht gesehen. Dort hatte ich bisher immer das nächste Hinderniss vor Augen. Egal, wo ich bisher war. Es waren lediglich kleinere Flächen, die jeweils durch einen noch schmäleren Pfad verbunden waren.

Wo ich bin? Noch nicht sehr weit. Ich bin erst 17 und bin bisher nur im Feenwald, Blutpfad und noch ein Gebiet danach questtechnisch unterwegs gewesen. Ein paar weitere habe ich nur aus Interesse durchritten. Keine Ahnung, wie die hießen. Da war so ne Art Piratenstadt oder Dorf.
Ein paar Schiffe und eine Insel. Hab die Namen nicht im Kopf. Ich glaube aber, dass ich Richtung Norden geritten bin. Auch war ich in einer Art Urwald unterwegs. Und diese Level waren eben allesamt enge Schlauchlevel. Wie gesagt, etwas offenes wie das Brachland oder das Hochland in Wow hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Davinho1 (9. Mai 2012)

Ok, dann biste ja quasi noch im Startgebiet (für mich bis Level 20), Richtung Norden ist auch noch Startgebiet, also ca. 5% der Tera Karte. Du wirst noch mehr als genug Brach- bzw. Hochland bei Tera sehen ;-) Tera ist meiner Meinung das Spiel, mit der allergrößten Vielfalt in Sachen Terrain/Umgebung. Und ich habe sehr viele MMORPGS hinter mir. Wirste alles noch sehen bis zum Endlevel.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Mai 2012)

Das würde mich freuen. Denn ansonsten gefällt es mir wirklich sehr gut. Das Kampfsystem ist 1A, die Animationen sind sehr schön und es spielt sich auch sehr geschmeidig.
Und abgesehen von dieser großen Stadt nach dem Startgebiet ist die Umgebung auch schön belebt.


----------



## Davinho1 (9. Mai 2012)

Ja, finde ich auch - und ich kann dir sagen, es wird noch besser, wenn du es jetzt schon gut findest. Tera hat natürlich Schlauchlevel, aber an solche Gebiete, wie du sie dir wünscht, wirst du auch noch vorbeikommen


----------



## dakona (11. Mai 2012)

Syane schrieb:


> Als Fanboy nicht, eher als standart spieler der auf jedes mmo blindlinks aufspringt es mithyped bis er es gespielt hat, dann fallen lässt als enttäuschung abstempelt und sich das nächste ausschaut, (in deinem fall dann wohl Guildwars 2 nach Tera).
> 
> Was willst du uns mit diesem sinnlosem thread nun sagen? Das du Endlich den MMO Heiland gefunden hast und der Aller aller erste bist der uns die frohe Botschaft verkündet?
> 
> ...



Äääääähm ohne das Spiel jetzt zu verteidigen ..... dat Spiel ist doch nicht auf die Backen gefallen?  
Es gibt weiterhin 15 gut bevölkerte Server in Korea 
Und Mitläufer? Warum schaust du dich in dem Tera Forum um? um solch einen Post zu schreiben hier? mir gehen eher die Schwarzmaler auf den Wecker.
Es gibt Leute denen gefällt das Spiel finde dich nunmal damit ab.


----------



## Nyari (12. Mai 2012)

dakona schrieb:


> Äääääähm ohne das Spiel jetzt zu verteidigen ..... dat Spiel ist doch nicht auf die Backen gefallen?
> Es gibt weiterhin 15 gut bevölkerte Server in Korea
> Und Mitläufer? Warum schaust du dich in dem Tera Forum um? um solch einen Post zu schreiben hier? mir gehen eher die Schwarzmaler auf den Wecker.
> Es gibt Leute denen gefällt das Spiel finde dich nunmal damit ab.




Versuche es erst gar nicht, ihn auf irgendeine Art zu bekehren. 
Das ist unter anderen ein Grund, warum ich kaum noch auf Buffed unterwegs bin. Es scheint, als ob die Leute hier, von Tag zu Tag unreflektierter werden. Man macht sich teils schon im voraus ein persönliches Bild, von einem Game und dies vertritt man im Anschluß bis auf's Blut. Es ist auf Dauer einfach ermüdend, immer und immer wieder zu erklären, dass der eigene Geschmack eine essenzielle Rolle spielt und dass die Zahl der jeweiligen Anhänger eines Games, für das Individuum vollkommen sekundär ist.
Aber was will man erwarten. Buffed hat so vieles in den letzten Jahren verschlafen und hat scheinbar immer noch nicht mitbekommen, dass sie von einem großen Teil der Gamer Community belächelt werden... schade drum, das Ganze hier hatte wirklich mal Potenzial und es wurde und wird sehr viel Herzblut in die Seite gesteckt ...


----------



## empIree (12. Mai 2012)

Salute!

Meine Damen, meine Herren...

also ich muss zugeben das ich WoW bis Ende LichKing gern gespielt habe, schon allein aus dem Grund weil bereits for WoW großer Fan von Warcraft war... war ein gutes Spiel aber hat keinen Reiz mehr für mich.
Zuvor hab ich begeistert AoC gespielt über 2 Jahre. Ebenso habe ich Warhammer, Aion, Linage 1+2 und SWtoR angespielt. Jedes Spiel hat mich auf seine Art begeistert aber keines hat mir von gleich oder im Verlauf
voll zugesagt. Warhammer war einfach Serverlastig eine Katastrophe und das PvE war müssig, Aion, Rift und Linage vom Style her mein Ding als alter JStyle Anhänger aber waren Grinder und das Leveln hat im großen und
ganzen sehr gestresst. SWtoR ist für mich ein schönes Spiel was zwischen MMO und Singelplayer wankt und mir zu langatmig mit der Vollvertonung ist... Und Rift, Rift war schön, ein Mix aus vielen aber leider ist es nach und
nach ausgestorben, wobei Rift wirklich hätte was werden können... so Far!
Tera ist natürlich im AsiaGewand gekleidet und grade darum finde ich es schick, ist aber wie immer Geschmackssache - wie jeder Style bzw. Look. Das Kampfsystem ist Top und wirklich gut ausgearbeitet. Die Quest sind 
ebenso gut wie in jedem X Beliebigen MMORPG "oder ebenso schlecht - kann man sehen wie man will ".

Fazit: Tera ist abwechslung und vermag langlebig zu begeistern allerdings nur wenn man mit dem AsiaLook grün ist oder werden kann. Es ist bestimmt kein Grinder, soviel sei mal gesagt... aber es hat auch nicht das Rad
neu erfunden bis eben auf ein wirklich tolltes Kampfsystem!


----------



## Klos1 (12. Mai 2012)

Mmh...nein, was die Quests angeht, muss ich widersprechen. Hier hat meiner Meinung Wow ganz klar noch am meisten Abwechslung drin. Das Groß an Quests sieht hier natürlich auch immer gleich aus, aber es gibt dann eben doch immer weder mal besondere Quests. In Tera hab ich bisher noch keine einzige besondere Quest gesehen. Genauso wenig in Rift, Star Wars oder Aoc.


----------



## empIree (12. Mai 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Mmh...nein, was die Quests angeht, muss ich widersprechen. Hier hat meiner Meinung Wow ganz klar noch am meisten Abwechslung drin. Das Groß an Quests sieht hier natürlich auch immer gleich aus, aber es gibt dann eben doch immer weder mal besondere Quests. In Tera hab ich bisher noch keine einzige besondere Quest gesehen. Genauso wenig in Rift, Star Wars oder Aoc.




Da geb ich dir recht, was Quests angeht liegt WoW vorne, keine Frage.


----------



## Davinho1 (13. Mai 2012)

Am Ende, so ab Level 58, werden die Quests nochmal deutlich besser und kreativer. Tera hat den Fokus halt auf das Endgame gerichtet. Da habt ihr viele besondere Quests.


----------



## Foureyes (15. Mai 2012)

Tera hätte ein geniales MMO mit beeindruckender Grafik, schönem Sound und forderndem Kampfsystem werden können.

Zwei Dinge haben sie aber komplett vermasselt:

Berufe: sollten am Anfang leicht und gegen Ende schwer sein.
Lederverarbeitung z.B. ist von Anfang an eine Qual zum Leveln
und man kann eh nix Brauchbares herstellen.

Gruppenzwang: ab ca. Level 25 geht's ohne Gruppe nicht mehr
weiter, gibt keine Quests mehr ausser man grindet endlos. Absolut 
nicht zeitgemäss für den arbeitenden Teil der Bevölkerung.

Das Traurige ist: ein guter Programmierer könnte beides in einem
halben Tag korrigieren und Tera würde mit einem Schlag zu einem
der besten MMOs.

Tera deinstalliert, Diablo 3 wird dem Spiel wohl den Todesstoss
versetzen - schade drum. :-(


----------



## Davinho1 (15. Mai 2012)

Dann warst du vielleicht auch nicht gut genug für das Spiel. Es gibt sehr, sehr viele Spieler, die alleine bis in den hohen Bereich gelevelt haben - mit Quests. Die Storyquests wurden übrigens sehr abgeschwächt und sind definitiv alleine machbar (außer die 2. Storyreihe, die im Endcontent erscheint - die Hauptreige allerdings ist solo recht gut zu bewältigen). 

Es ist auch wirklich toll, dass Gruppen wieder gefragter sind; das habe ich bei einigen anderen Spielen schmerzlich vermisst. Ich arbeite auch und bin gut durchgekommen - dein Kommentar ist ein wenig zu pauschal.

Vielleicht solltest du an dir arbeiten anstatt die Programmierer als unfähig darzustellen? Dass es ab Level 25 keine Quests mehr gibt, stimmt absolut nicht. Ich habe sogar das alternative Questgebiet Tuwangimorast auslassen können. Zudem habe ich ohnehin so einige Regionenquests nicht machen müssen.

PS. Die Gruppenquests sind alternative Quests - die musst du nicht machen!




> ...und forderndem Kampfsystem



DU sagst es ja selber. Würde man das Spiel abschwächen, wäre es eben nicht mehr fordernd.



Dass einige immer alles leicht und sofort haben wollen, ne ne, die Einstellung gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## Syane (15. Mai 2012)

Und das lustige ist das spiel ist im Vergleich zur KR release version nen Witz was den Schwierigkeitsgrad anbelangt.


----------



## MCHAMMERGEIL (15. Mai 2012)

nen witz? sag das nem BAM mob im lvl 40 bereich der dich als lancer 2 hittet wenn du das blocken verpeilst


----------



## Klos1 (15. Mai 2012)

Foureyes schrieb:


> Gruppenzwang: ab ca. Level 25 geht's ohne Gruppe nicht mehr
> weiter, gibt keine Quests mehr ausser man grindet endlos. Absolut
> nicht zeitgemäss für den arbeitenden Teil der Bevölkerung.



Seit wann kann man denn keine Gruppe mehr suchen, wenn man Arbeit hat?
Gibt es da irgenwie eine geheime Funktion im Spiel, von der ich noch nichts weiß?

If (!Player.pbUnemployed)
{
 GroupSearch.Disabled = true;
}

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, nur weil man nicht arbeitslos ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man in einem MMO keine Gruppe suchen kann.
Schließlich geht es in einem MMO um das Zusammenspiel. Und ich sage dir, gerade solche Spiele, die an vielen Stellen eine Gruppe fordern, braucht der Markt.
MMO's, wo man den ganzen Level-Content komplett allein spielen kann, gibt es genug. Mit Zeitmässigkeit hat das nicht direkt etwas zu tun.
Nur weil man vielleicht kein MMO für jedermann programmiert und auf Zusammenspiel wert legt, heißt das lange noch nicht, dass man nicht zeitgemäß wäre.
Das ist schlicht eine Frage der Philosophie. Ein Entwickler überlegt sich, was er machen will. Soll es ein Spiel sein, dass jeder alleine spielen kann? Soll es leicht zugänglich sein?
Oder soll es ein etwas anspruchsvollerer Titel werden? Alles nur eine Sache des Konzeptes.

Zu deinen Argument mit den Handwerk sage ich mal nichts, weil ich das noch nicht beurteilen kann. Wenn es schwer zu leveln ist, soll mir das recht sein.
Wenn am Ende aber nur Schrott hergestellt werden kann, dann wäre das ziemlich suboptimal, da gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## Davinho1 (16. Mai 2012)

MCHAMMERGEIL schrieb:


> nen witz? sag das nem BAM mob im lvl 40 bereich der dich als lancer 2 hittet wenn du das blocken verpeilst



Dann verpeile es nicht oder such dir einen Heiler ;-) BAMS sind eigentlich auch eher für Gruppen gedacht. Solo bekommt man die aber ebenfalls hin, wenn man gut ist. Als ein Witz würde ich es aber auch nicht betrachten, gehört auf jeden Fall Übung dazu. Die Instanzen sind auf dem gleichen Level wie in Korea, teilweise sogar schwerer, weil sie für Level 60 angepasst wurden. Die Storyquests wurden halt abgeschwächt.


Zum Handwerk: Alchemie ist sehr, sehr nützlich, vor allem da die Glückseier aus dem Spiel genommen wurden. Des Weiteren können für das Endgame (vorher nicht wirklich) sehr nützliche Rüstungen, Skins und Waffen hergestellt werden, die teilweise stärker als das Inizeugs sind (zumindest im normalen Mode).



			
				Klos schrieb:
			
		

> If (!Player.pbUnemployed)
> {
> GroupSearch.Disabled = true;
> }



Der ist gut


----------



## Azerak (16. Mai 2012)

Foureyes schrieb:


> Gruppenzwang: ab ca. Level 25 geht's ohne Gruppe nicht mehr
> weiter, gibt keine Quests mehr ausser man grindet endlos. Absolut
> nicht zeitgemäss für den arbeitenden Teil der Bevölkerung.




- Alle die was machen was er nicht macht sind arbeitslos? Check!
- Lügen und völlig übertreiben? Check!

Man kommt gut ohne Gruppe klar und es gibt mehr - viel mehr - Quests als man braucht.


----------



## Nyari (17. Mai 2012)

Foureyes schrieb:


> Gruppenzwang: ab ca. Level 25 geht's ohne Gruppe nicht mehr
> weiter, gibt keine Quests mehr ausser man grindet endlos. Absolut
> nicht zeitgemäss für den arbeitenden Teil der Bevölkerung.




Ich bin Koch von Beruf und spiele Tera. Ich habe weder Probleme das Spiel alleine, noch in einer Grp zu spielen. Und selbst wenn, es ist ein MMO, ein Gruppenspiel. Das Genre baute einst auf soziale Kontakte und Interaktion auf. Genau das als negativ zu sehen ist quatsch, mehr nicht.
Ich kann verstehen, dass das Spiel dir evt an ein paar Ecken zu schwer war, was ja keine Schande ist, doch es hier gleich als gescheitert dazustellen ist einfach falsch!
Tera ist für mich seit langem endlich wieder ein Top MMO und das vollkommen unerwartet, von meiner Seite. Zumindest ansehen sollte man sich das Teil, den wenn die Entwickler keine all zu großen Fehler machen, könnte es aus PvP Sicht ein ganz großer Wurf werden!


----------



## Klos1 (17. Mai 2012)

Nyari schrieb:


> Zumindest ansehen sollte man sich das Teil, den wenn die Entwickler keine all zu großen Fehler machen, könnte es aus PvP Sicht ein ganz großer Wurf werden!



Mmh...nicht, dass mir Tera bislang nicht gefallen würde, aber wieso denn gerade aus PvP-Sicht ein großer Wurf? Gibt es da etwas, was ich wissen sollte? Denn gerade im Bereich PvP ist Tera für mich ne ganz kleine Nummer und ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, dass irgendetwas angekündigt worden wäre, was das ändern könnte.

Ich meine, BG's, welche für den Sommer kommen sollen, können ja kaum als großer Wurf im Bereich PvP bezeichnet werden, sondern sind in meinen Augen vielmehr die Minimalaustattung an PvP eines ansonsten auf PvE-ausgelegten MMO's. Also, da sehe ich GW2 schon eher als potenziell großen PvP-Wurf.


----------



## Rifter (17. Mai 2012)

... ja Tera sollte man sich wirklich mal geben...   

Ich hab mir dat Game gestern gekauf und kann seit dem nicht mehr die finger von lassen... einfach geil!

Ich spiele schon lange MMO's und gerade die Herausvorderung der neuen Steuerung motiviert mich über die 0815-Quests hinaus enorm.


----------



## Davinho1 (18. Mai 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Mmh...nicht, dass mir Tera bislang nicht gefallen würde, aber wieso denn gerade aus PvP-Sicht ein großer Wurf? Gibt es da etwas, was ich wissen sollte? Denn gerade im Bereich PvP ist Tera für mich ne ganz kleine Nummer und ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, dass irgendetwas angekündigt worden wäre, was das ändern könnte.
> 
> Ich meine, BG's, welche für den Sommer kommen sollen, können ja kaum als großer Wurf im Bereich PvP bezeichnet werden, sondern sind in meinen Augen vielmehr die Minimalaustattung an PvP eines ansonsten auf PvE-ausgelegten MMO's. Also, da sehe ich GW2 schon eher als potenziell großen PvP-Wurf.



Na ja, einige BGs werden Einfluss auf das Politiksystem haben. Man wird um Gebiete kämpfen können - ist schon was anderes, finde ich. Server Kriege wie bei GW2 sollen dieses Jahr auch noch kommen. Momentan gibt es aber eher weniger PvP, das stimmt.


----------



## Nyari (18. Mai 2012)

Und eben nicht zuletzt an der Steuerung. Die Art mit der du deinen Char steuerst, kommt dir gerade im PvP Bereich mehr als nur zu gute. Es ist in seiner Gesamtheit einfach deutlich schneller zu spielen und sehr abhängig von dir als Spieler.

Und gerade GW2 sehe ich eher als PvP Pausenbeschäftigung. Alles wirkt bei GW2 eben reduzierter und geradliniger und so wie das Spiel gerade von allen Seiten gepusht wird, kann es dessen nie gerecht werden. Alles was GW2 bisher zeigt, gab es schon zuvor in MMO's, hier eben vereint unter einem Hut.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Mai 2012)

Nyari schrieb:


> Und eben nicht zuletzt an der Steuerung. Die Art mit der du deinen Char steuerst, kommt dir gerade im PvP Bereich mehr als nur zu gute. Es ist in seiner Gesamtheit einfach deutlich schneller zu spielen und sehr abhängig von dir als Spieler.
> 
> Und gerade GW2 sehe ich eher als PvP Pausenbeschäftigung. Alles wirkt bei GW2 eben reduzierter und geradliniger und so wie das Spiel gerade von allen Seiten gepusht wird, kann es dessen nie gerecht werden. Alles was GW2 bisher zeigt, gab es schon zuvor in MMO's, hier eben vereint unter einem Hut.



Mmh...also, ich finde das WvW-PvP von GW2 spielt sich schon verdammt gut. Da kann in meinen Augen kein BG mithalten, völlig egal, um was es da geht. Wie die Server-Invasionen in Tera werden, bleibt abzuwarten.
Aber ein BG ist halt ein BG für mich. Und das GW2 nichts neues bieten würde, stimmt auch nicht. Sonst könntest du auch sagen, dass Tera nichts neues bietet. Denn ein solches Kampfsystem findest du auch schon bei Darkfall.
Und abseits des Kamfpsystemes ist Tera nun wirklich in jeder Hinsicht nur altbekanntes. Da sehe ich bei GW2 schon deutlich mehr Dinge, welche die Bezeichnung "Neuheit" mehr verdienen würden.


----------



## Davinho1 (18. Mai 2012)

Was ist denn bei GW2 so neu? Dynamische Questevents, WvWvW (völlig egal, um was es da geht), Side-Kick-System etc. gab es auch schon in anderen Spielen. GW2 ist ein gutes Spiel, aber so viele Neuheiten bzw. eigene Innovationen hat es nun nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Mai 2012)

Davinho1 schrieb:


> Was ist denn bei GW2 so neu? Dynamische Questevents, WvWvW (völlig egal, um was es da geht), Side-Kick-System etc. gab es auch schon in anderen Spielen. GW2 ist ein gutes Spiel, aber so viele Neuheiten bzw. eigene Innovationen hat es nun nicht.



Das althergebrachte Quests quasi komplett durch Events ersetzt werden, gab es meines Wissens noch nicht. Klar gab es Events (siehe Rift oder Warhammer), aber nicht in der gleichen Komplexität, wie in GW2.
WvWvW gab es natürlich auch schon in einer ähnlichen Form. Nicht jedoch exakt in der selben Form. Ich kenne jedenfalls kein Spiel, wo abwechselnd immer drei Server zusammengeschaltet werden, um sich 2 Wochen lang zu bekämpfen.
Auch sind Spiele, bei denen der PvP-Content einen derartigen Umfang hat, sehr rar gesät. Das ein Spiel komplett ohne Agro-Mechanik und ohne Heiler auskommt, sprich: die heilige Dreifaltigkeit auflöst, ist, soweit ich informiert bin, auch neu. Ich möchte ja jetzt nicht behaupten, GW2 sei in jeder Hinsicht absolut neu und innovativ, ich sagte nur, dass es definitiv mehr Dinge beinhaltet, die man eher als "neu" bezeichnen könnte, als Tera.

Tera setzt, mit Ausnahme des Kampfsystems, komplett auf Standards. Und ein aktives Kampfsystem findet man wie gesagt auch schon lange bei Darkfall Online. Garniert mit einen völlig anderen - und mit Sicherheit außergewöhnlicheren - Ansatz in Bezug auf Leveln und Skillung.

Was man nun als "neu" bezeichnen würde und was nicht, hängt eh vom eigenen Betrachtungswinkel ab. Ich persönlich würde die Events von GW2 z.B. schon mit reinnehmen, weil sie eben das komplette Questsystem - von Story-Quest mal abgesehen - stellen und in ihrer Komplexität meiner Meinung nach nicht im Ansatz mit Rift oder gar Warhammer vergleichbar sind.

Ich bin ja gespannt, ob und was die Tera-Macher mit ihren Server-Invasionen noch zeigen werden. Aber fest steht für mich, dass es gerade im Bereich Open-PvP schon verdammt viel braucht, um mit den WvWvW-System aus GW2 konkurrieren zu können. Die haben daran ewig entwickelt und es war von Anfang an Bestandteil des Konzeptes. PvP-Inhalte, welche in MMO's nachgereicht werden, haben meist immer einen recht faden Beigeschmack. So wirklich weltbewegendes war da, soweit es meine Erfahrungen betrifft, noch nie dabei.

Rift könnte da mit ihren neuen System, dass gerade auf den Test-Servern aufgespielt wurde, die erste nennenswerte Ausnahme der Regel werden.


----------



## Davinho1 (18. Mai 2012)

Na ja, aber bei Tera hast du bei den Battlegrounds auch gesagt, dass es egal ist, wie sie aufgebaut sind. Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, welches Spiel Battlegrounds mit einem Politiksystem verbindet. Das Kampfsystem stellst du auch zu sehr gleich mit Darkfall und gibst dem eine negativere Wertung - kein Wort darüber, dass es um einiges ausgereifter und dynamischer ist. Dann müsstest du, um fair zu bleiben, auch die erhöhte Komplexität bei GW2 rauslasen. Gleiches gilt für WvWvW. Bei Tera gibt es schon viel Standards, aber diese wurden teilweise ebenfalls verfeinert. 

Ich sag jetzt nicht, welches Spiel ich besser finde, aber die Gegenüberstellung ist ein wenig zu PRO-GW2, um es objektiv aussehen zu lassen.

Beispiele von dir: 


Tera: 

- "Aber ein BG ist halt ein BG für mich" 
- "Und ein aktives Kampfsystem findet man wie gesagt auch schon lange bei Darkfall Online. Garniert mit einen völlig anderen und mit Sicherheit außergewöhnlicheren - Ansatz in Bezug auf Leveln und Skillung." 

GW2 (alles ein wenig glorifizierender)

"Das althergebrachte Quests quasi komplett durch Events ersetzt werden, gab es meines Wissens noch nicht. Klar gab es Events (siehe Rift oder Warhammer), aber nicht in der gleichen Komplexität, wie in GW2." oder bei WvWvW: "WvWvW gab es natürlich auch schon in einer ähnlichen Form. Nicht jedoch exakt in der selben Form. Ich kenne jedenfalls kein Spiel, wo abwechselnd immer drei Server zusammengeschaltet werden, um sich 2 Wochen lang zu bekämpfen.".

Merkst du den Unterschied? ;-)


----------



## Klos1 (18. Mai 2012)

Davinho1 schrieb:


> Na ja, aber bei Tera hast du bei den Battlegrounds auch gesagt, dass es egal ist, wie sie aufgebaut sind. Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, welches Spiel Battlegrounds mit einem Politiksystem verbindet. Das Kampfsystem stellst du auch zu sehr gleich mit Darkfall und gibst dem eine negativere Wertung - kein Wort darüber, dass es um einiges ausgereifter und dynamischer ist. Dann müsstest du, um fair zu bleiben, auch die erhöhte Komplexität bei GW2 rauslasen. Gleiches gilt für WvWvW. Bei Tera gibt es schon viel Standards, aber diese wurden teilweise ebenfalls verfeinert.
> 
> Ich sag jetzt nicht, welches Spiel ich besser finde, aber die Gegenüberstellung ist ein wenig zu PRO-GW2, um es objektiv aussehen zu lassen.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, du missverstehst mich gerade etwas. Das hier soll kein Battle "GW2 vs Tera" werden. Das in Tera BG's mit einen politischen System verbunden sind, darfst du ruhig als "neu" werten. Jetzt, wo ich darüber nachdenke, würde ich das sogar selbst mit reinnehmen. Aber darum ging es mir bei meiner Aussage garnicht. Es ging mir um den Sachverhalt, dass BG's für mich persönlich ein relativ langweiliger PvP-Content sind. Genauso, wie Arena. Ich stehe auf Open-PvP. Und auch, wenn bei Tera BG's nun irgendwelche Konsequenzen haben, so bleibt es für mich immer noch ein BG. Egal, was du damit verbindest, es wird kein Open-PvP daraus.

Zum Kampfsystem: da ich in Tera noch keinen Char über 20 habe, kann ich die Komplexität und Ausgefeiltheit eines Teras diesbezüglich noch nicht beurteilen. Bisher sehe ich noch keinen großen Unterschied zu Darkfall.
Jedenfalls nichts, was das Prädikat "neu" verdient hätte. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.

Wie gesagt, dass hier soll kein Battle werden. Und ich habe ja auch gesagt, dass jeder seine eigene Interpretation bezüglich "Innovation" hat. Das die meine von der deinen abweicht, heißt nicht, dass ich die deinige nicht toleriere.

Was ich nun aber gerne noch wissen würde, ist, wo du bei den Standards in Tera gegenüber der Konkurrenz eine Verfeinerung siehst. Da sehe ich bislang nämlich auch noch nichts.
Was natürlich daran liegen kann, dass ich noch keinen Char über 20 habe. Bin derzeit halt erstmal am rumprobieren, bis ich meine Klasse gefunden habe.


----------



## Davinho1 (18. Mai 2012)

Ja, also Tera beginnt eigentlich erst so langsam mit Level 20 - davor ist es fast schon ein anderes Spiel ;-) Die letzten Instanzen sind wirklich super gemacht, mit lustigen Events, die halt mit der Steuerung verbunden sind. Das empfand ich auch als neu (in dieser Form). Neben den tollen Instanzen und den Dailies (im Endcontent), die ich ebenfalls in Ordnung finde, muss Tera aber noch eine Schippe drauflegen. 

Verfeinert finde ich z.B. das Pimpsystem (gegenüber Aion, allerdings erst im Endcontent in vollem Zuge verfügbar) oder das Auktionshaus. Grafik ist auch kein Standard - das sehe ich ebenfalls als "Verfeinerung". Oder kleinere Funktionen, die es beispielsweise ermöglichen, sich bei der Gilde ingame zu bewerben. Die Idee mit den Kristallen, wo man unterschiedliche Setups speichern/laden kann (Schergen, Bossmonster, gewöhnliche Monster), finde ich auch ganz gut.


----------



## Rifter (18. Mai 2012)

Tera hat seit zwei Tagen die Favoritenrolle von SW:ToR und TSW übernommen... an WoW denke ich garnichmehr .

Was ich mich allerdings Frage ist: Tera ist schon ein Jahr auf den Markt und erst jetzt werden Geschichten wie BGs eingebaut? Raids soll es auch erst vor kurzem geben!?

Haute hab ich das Umland um Velikia erkundet - bis auf ein paar Gebäute und NPC's war da nichts... die Landschaft sah aus als wäre sie noch nicht Fertig. Dabei ist der Landstrich rießig.

Lassen sich die Entwickler nur Zeit, so in der Art "when it's done" oder hat Frogster schon das nächstes Projekt im Visier sodass Tera gar nicht im Mittelpunkt steht?


----------



## Nyari (19. Mai 2012)

Das Open PvP System, welches hinter GW2 steckt, gab es so in der Art schon in DAoC. Was ja auch nicht sonderlich verwunderlich ist, wenn man bedenkt, dass Teile der Entwickler damals an DAoC mitgewirkt haben.
Und wie gesagt, ich halte GW2 für kein schlechtes Spiel, ich sage nur, dass es den Vorschusslorbeeren in keinster Weise mehr gerecht werden kann! GW2 wird eine Evolution des MMO Genre und eben keine Revolution. 
Ich sehe es auf einer Ebene mit Tera, nur mit dem Hintergrund der Unterschiede in Sachen Geschäftsmodell. Wenn die Entwickler es tatsächlich schaffen, das vor kurzem gestartete Politiksystem mit den kommenden BG's + das geplante Nexussystem gut zu verweben, enthält Tera ein weitaus größeres Potenzial, als zuletzt zb SWTOR.
Und wie gesagt, ich rate jedem der das MMO Genre mag min einen Char mal auf lvl +30 zu zocken. Tera macht einfach tierisch Spaß und mehr ist nicht von Nöten


----------



## Klos1 (19. Mai 2012)

Nyari schrieb:


> Das Open PvP System, welches hinter GW2 steckt, gab es so in der Art schon in DAoC. Was ja auch nicht sonderlich verwunderlich ist, wenn man bedenkt, dass Teile der Entwickler damals an DAoC mitgewirkt haben.
> Und wie gesagt, ich halte GW2 für kein schlechtes Spiel, ich sage nur, dass es den Vorschusslorbeeren in keinster Weise mehr gerecht werden kann! GW2 wird eine Evolution des MMO Genre und eben keine Revolution.
> Ich sehe es auf einer Ebene mit Tera, nur mit dem Hintergrund der Unterschiede in Sachen Geschäftsmodell. Wenn die Entwickler es tatsächlich schaffen, das vor kurzem gestartete Politiksystem mit den kommenden BG's + das geplante Nexussystem gut zu verweben, enthält Tera ein weitaus größeres Potenzial, als zuletzt zb SWTOR.
> Und wie gesagt, ich rate jedem der das MMO Genre mag min einen Char mal auf lvl +30 zu zocken. Tera macht einfach tierisch Spaß und mehr ist nicht von Nöten



Gut, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich hab GW2 ausgiebig gespielt und finde es fantastisch. Nicht nur das PvP, auch generell die Welt. Sie ist groß, offen, detailiert und lebendig. Genau so, wie ich es mir wünsche.
Zudem gibt es Tag-/Nachtwechsel und man kann Schwimmen/Tauchen. Auch zwei Sachen, die mir persönlich wichtig sind. Das PvP-System gab es so ähnlich in Daoc, da hast du recht. Allerdings ist das von GW2 schon nochmal ne Ecke umfangreicher. Ne Revolution ist GW2 natürlich nicht. Aber auch kein anderes MMO, was ich bisher gesehen habe, wird dieser Bezeichnung gerecht. Das sind alles bestenfalls Evolutionen.

Das Nexus-System könnte ganz nett sein, ja. So es denn mal funktioniert. Allerdings nichts spielentscheidendes für mich. Für mich persönlich wird früher oder später mein Abo vom gebotenen Open-PvP-Content abhängen.
Wie bereits erwähnt kann ich BG's nicht viel abgewinnen. Deswegen hoffe ich bezüglich Tera auf die Server-Invasionen. Was GW2 angeht, so hat mich das PvP schon vollends überzeugt. Bei letzteren hab ich aber Bedenken, dass es mir auf Dauer etwas zu "Casual" sein könnte. Obwohl ich mich jetzt auch nicht mehr unbedingt zu den Hardcore-Gamern zählen würde.

Mal sehen. Glücklicherweise kann man GW2 ja ohne Probleme nebenher spielen. Es kostet ja nichts. Deswegen werde ich mit GW2 wohl auch ein Abo-MMO am laufen haben und das wird vorerst Tera bleiben.



Nyari schrieb:


> enthält Tera ein weitaus größeres Potenzial, als zuletzt zb SWTOR.



Das sollte jetzt auch nicht so schwer sein. Denn abgesehen davon, dass es in Star Wars wirklich Spass gemacht hat, den ersten Char auf 50 zu leveln, sehe ich in dem Spiel aktuell überhaupt kein großes Potenzial mehr.



Rifter schrieb:


> Lassen sich die Entwickler nur Zeit, so in der Art "when it's done" oder hat Frogster schon ein nächstes Projekt im Visier sodass Tera gar nicht im Mittelpunkt steht?



Gute Frage. Aber ich muss dir recht geben. Das eine oder andere an Tera wirkt noch unfertig.


----------



## Nyari (19. Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich werde GW2 ebenfalls antesten, doch für meinem persönlichen Geschmack wird es einfach zu stark gepusht. Am Ende des Tages bleibt es eben ein Spiel und viele werden nach den Berichten einschlägiger Magazine wohl mit deutlich zu großen Erwartungen an die Sache herangehen.


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (19. Mai 2012)

Nyari schrieb:


> Das Open PvP System, welches hinter GW2 steckt, gab es so in der Art schon in DAoC. Was ja auch nicht sonderlich verwunderlich ist, wenn man bedenkt, dass Teile der Entwickler damals an DAoC mitgewirkt haben.
> Und wie gesagt, ich halte GW2 für kein schlechtes Spiel, ich sage nur, dass es den Vorschusslorbeeren in keinster Weise mehr gerecht werden kann! GW2 wird eine Evolution des MMO Genre und eben keine Revolution.
> Ich sehe es auf einer Ebene mit Tera, nur mit dem Hintergrund der Unterschiede in Sachen Geschäftsmodell. Wenn die Entwickler es tatsächlich schaffen, das vor kurzem gestartete Politiksystem mit den kommenden BG's + das geplante Nexussystem gut zu verweben, enthält Tera ein weitaus größeres Potenzial, als zuletzt zb SWTOR.
> Und wie gesagt, ich rate jedem der das MMO Genre mag min einen Char mal auf lvl +30 zu zocken. Tera macht einfach tierisch Spaß und mehr ist nicht von Nöten



Tera ist in Korea schon über ein Jahr draußen das Stimmt, aber es gibt da schon Ewig Bgs.

Die Landschaft bei Velika erscheint wirklich sehr leer, aber die Koreanischen Entwickler denken anders als wir, z.b. gibt es gebiete wo du von einer unsichtbaren mauer aufgehalten wirst ein zu treten, oder Stadtteile wo einfach mal gar nichts ist. Das bietet aber noch platz für die Zukunft, und es müssen keine npcs und gebiete zusätzlich umgebaut bzw. der platz getauscht werden damit der neue Content dahin passt!

Bei uns ist es so das Bluehole(Das Entwicklerstudio von TERA) Anpassungen am spiel vornehmen will um es unseren Ansprüchen gerechter zu machen, was bei vielen dingen getan wird .. z.b. ist Momentan das Trainings Center nicht verfügbar, wo man die Marken für die Meister Glyhpen erhält. 
Das Nexus-System wurde vorübergehend deaktiviert weil es einen Fehler im System gibt was die Server crashen lässt. Es bedarf halt in vielen dingen noch Anpassungen!


----------



## cefear (22. Mai 2012)

Also nur dem "gehype" wegen...ich finde ja das Tera aber sowas von überhaupt nicht gehypt wird...als zb. SWTOR raus kam wussten das sogar Mädels aus unserer Runde die nie im Leben ein Game gezockt haben geschweige denn nen Mmo...Tera kennen die wenigsten und wenn überhaupt mal einer dann jemand der in Foren etc. aktiv ist. Aber um Himmels willen "gehype" bei Tera kann man nicht vergleichen mit dem von SWTOR, Rift, Aion etc.

Und zwecks den jeweiligen Fanboys...lasst sie doch Fanboys sein und jedes mal wenn n neues Game rauskommt wieder etwas anderes Zocken...Nur weil die Games um die es hier geht mmo's sind heißt das ja noch lange nicht das man 4 Jahre lang zu spielen hat...man kauft sich doch auch offline Games, spielt die 3 Wochen und lässt sie dann in der Ecke versauern.

Und was die meisten vergessen/ nicht wissen/ verdrängen, was aber nun mal meiner Meinung Tatsache ist, ist dass das erste mmo das man anzockt meistens sein lieblings mmo bleiben wird...da ist alles intressant, neu, spannend und jedes andere erscheint einem gleich als billliger Abklatsch. Würde WoW heute rauskommen wärs nach 2 Monaten wieder von der Bildfläche verschwunden...das Game spielen nur so viele weils einer der ersten seiner Art war und sehr sehr viele Leute damit begonnen haben mmo's zu zocken. Also ein  Neues mmo an zu zocken und alles super duper toll zu finden geht meistens nicht weil man eben schon sein vorheriges als Vergleich hat.

lg  Cefear


----------



## Klos1 (23. Mai 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Also nur dem "gehype" wegen...ich finde ja das Tera aber sowas von überhaupt nicht gehypt wird...als zb. SWTOR raus kam wussten das sogar Mädels aus unserer Runde die nie im Leben ein Game gezockt haben geschweige denn nen Mmo...Tera kennen die wenigsten und wenn überhaupt mal einer dann jemand der in Foren etc. aktiv ist. Aber um Himmels willen "gehype" bei Tera kann man nicht vergleichen mit dem von SWTOR, Rift, Aion etc.



Das Tera keinen Hype wie Star Wars erfährt, ist aber auch irgendwo nur logisch. Das eine ist das Star Wars - Universum und das andere ein nichtssagendes 08/15-Universum im Asia-Look. 
Wundert mich jetzt nicht, dass es hierzulande keine Sau kennt. Meiner Einschätzung nach wird es in Europa auch nie einen allzugroßen Bekanntheitsgrad erlangen.

Rift und Aion wurden in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht gehyped. Keine Ahnung, wo du da einen Hype gesehen haben willst.


----------



## Kamsi (23. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cefear (23. Mai 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Das Tera keinen Hype wie Star Wars erfährt, ist aber auch irgendwo nur logisch. Das eine ist das Star Wars - Universum und das andere ein nichtssagendes 08/15-Universum im Asia-Look.
> Wundert mich jetzt nicht, dass es hierzulande keine Sau kennt. Meiner Einschätzung nach wird es in Europa auch nie einen allzugroßen Bekanntheitsgrad erlangen.
> 
> Rift und Aion wurden in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht gehyped. Keine Ahnung, wo du da einen Hype gesehen haben willst.



Hm vielleicht auch nicht in den medien ka... vielleicht kams mir nur so vor da zum. bei diesen Spielen jeder der irgend etwas mit pc games zu tun hatte darüber redete =)


----------

